# موضوع حول اثمان الطائرات



## bo-ali (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤال أريد معرفة إجابته كم يبلغ ثمن الطائرة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أخي سؤالك أكثر من واسع 
رجاءا حدد أي نوع من الطائرات تبحث عن ثمنه و ستكون الإجابة بإذن الله


----------



## 1_hamzeh (20 فبراير 2009)

سؤال منطقي ..... لنفرض مثلا طائرة ايرباص a340 / (200 _300 _500 _600


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم مثلا كما فال الأخ من أجل 
الأرباس أ-340-300 فالثمن حسب الويكيبيديا بين 211,8 - 219,2 مليون دولار
أما الأ-340-600 فهو بين 245 - 253,7 مليون دولار
المصدر 1
المصدر 2


----------



## virtualknight (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات وكم سعر البوينغ 737و الكونكورد سابقا وكذلك طائرة اصغر قليلا هي الفوكر


----------



## bo-ali (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على التفاعل والسعر يتراوح بين 200 مليون و 400 مليون ومن لديه معلومات فليزودنا بها


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
كتوضيح فقط هذا مقال عن أثمان المقاتلات الحديثة


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

يعني ماكو طياره اقل سعرهه من مليون دولار يارخص


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 أبريل 2009)

السعر قد يهبط حتى مستوى 33 ألف دولار أو أقل حسب النوع
راجعوا هذا الموقع 
http://www.aircraftbluebook.com/QuickSearch.do?make=Cessna


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------

